# Where are the Perch Poppin



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Where are the perch and what are you catching them on


Thanks in Advance KFM


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I talked to the owner of Surf Hotel in marblehead ,He said out in front of light house at Marble head.....Guess I'll find out,Pulling out thursday morning,Will be up for 4 days.Freezer getting low.


FSHNERIE


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Was the guy from the Surf talking about shorefishing or from a boat? I often fish from shore at the lighthouse (not usually this early though), and I'm thinking about heading over there with the girlfriend Friday.

We fished the Marblehead/Lakeside area about ten days ago during the heat wave, but no luck.

Thanks,
JM


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Boat.You might do good from shore there,nice currant.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

what are they eating at the surface?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Talked to buddy who is up in MarbleHead,Catching nice perch north of lake side.Spreaders and Shinners.


----------

